# tankmate suggestions



## ric (Apr 23, 2008)

hi all,

|I have a 6.5ft/20"/24" tank holding 600litres my existing stock is as follows;

1 black ghost knife
3 blue acaras
3 angels
12 cardinals
4 kribs (male)
1 L177
1 L134
1 L168
1 L204
1 bn
5 zebra loaches

I would like to add some more cichlids any suggestions what would work, heres some *** been able to find at my lfs, Firemouths, rainbows cichlid, geo surinamensis, acarichthys heckelii, sajica, laetacara thayeri, keyholes.
What would be best suited for my tank and how many?

Any advice is greatly appreciated
thanks ric :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

out of your findings, i would recommend either laetacara thayeri, and keyholes, everything else is a forsure chance of eating those cardinals and these 2 are the only ones listed that will questionably eat cardinals. Sajica might be ok as well actually. try to avoid pairs with all them, so try to get them all the same sex, as for numbers, i really dont think it matters within reason.


----------



## ric (Apr 23, 2008)

On the profiles page its says only 1 sajica or a pair in a 6ft tank, would 3-4 juvi firemouths work


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I think his Blue acaras will end up eating his tetras anyway.

G'day *ric*,

Nice collection of L numbers. I'm just getting into L numbers. I currently have 3 L104's and tomorrow I pick up 7 juvenile L397's.

Anyway, back to your tank. Surely you have more than one LFS in Blackburn. If not, aren't Manchester and Liverpool within a decent drive. (assuming you have a car).

If it were my tank, I'd look at trading in the blue acaras and kribensis. Also the loaches, I'd trade 'em in to create more room for L numbers.

As for more cichlids, remember this, these are SA cichlids, not African cichlids. So quite often overcrowding does not disperse aggession, but rather results in deaths. I try to stock different species that will inhabit different areas of the tank, or will co-habitate in the same area becuase they have slightly different wants or needs.

A note here also, I tend to try to stock conservitively, so feel free to try more.

Even though you've got a nice big tank, often 3 of one species of cichlid does not work well, and I believe angelfish are one of them, especially if a pair forms. So I'd look at getting a few more juvenile angelfish, with the plan being, to allow two pairs to form and trade the rest back in once this happens.

I'd buy a few of the Laetacara thayeri with the same goal in mind. Is your tank partially planted? I know my Laetacara much prefer the planted area of my tank.

Finally I'd look at trying for 6 to 8 of an apistogramma species. 2 males and the rest females.

As for tetras, I'd look at the higher bodied types. Like lemon tetras, black & red phantom tetras, pristilla tetras, or diamond tetras. Or the thicker bodied type, like emperor tetras or blue emperor tetras.

Also lookout for hatchetfish, there are a few varieties, silver, marbled and spotted are common here. Marbled are the smallest and spotted are the largest.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Acarichthys heckelii are beautiful, but intolerant of the same species, why don't you get one? There aren't any differences in color or finnage between males and females, so it doesn't matter whatever you get! :thumb:


----------



## ric (Apr 23, 2008)

hi guys

Love my L numbers but they hide alot apart from my L204 flash plec very cool, started to like my cichlids tho aswell the acaras are about 3" had them bout a month and they are brilliant, i only wanted 2 but my lfs gave me the third one free!

My tank is well planted and has loads of wood plus some rocks and 3 big pieces of slate, im gonna add some more wood and plants when i find right pieces.

The cardinals are really big over 2" long and have been with my black ghost (9") for a year with no loses, I liked the look of the acarichthys interesting idea i would love some geo orange heads :drooling: ( no chance round here tho).

The angels are my wifes fish :roll: had 4 but one died within 2 days of gettin them, my idea was to add couple more cichlids (firemouths look great :thumb: ) and leave it at that but now im totally lost, the laetacara are Â£10 each very expensive!

Anyways any more advice is appreciated thanks ric


----------



## ric (Apr 23, 2008)

hi guys

Love my L numbers but they hide alot apart from my L204 flash plec very cool, started to like my cichlids tho aswell the acaras are about 3" had them bout a month and they are brilliant, i only wanted 2 but my lfs gave me the third one free!

My tank is well planted and has loads of wood plus some rocks and 3 big pieces of slate, im gonna add some more wood and plants when i find right pieces.

The cardinals are really big over 2" long and have been with my black ghost (9") for a year with no loses, I liked the look of the acarichthys interesting idea i would love some geo orange heads :drooling: ( no chance round here tho).

The angels are my wifes fish :roll: had 4 but one died within 2 days of gettin them, my idea was to add couple more cichlids (firemouths look great :thumb: ) and leave it at that but now im totally lost, the laetacara are Â£10 each very expensive!

Anyways any more advice is appreciated thanks ric


----------



## ric (Apr 23, 2008)

hi guys

Love my L numbers but they hide alot apart from my L204 flash plec very cool, started to like my cichlids tho aswell the acaras are about 3" had them bout a month and they are brilliant, i only wanted 2 but my lfs gave me the third one free!

My tank is well planted and has loads of wood plus some rocks and 3 big pieces of slate, im gonna add some more wood and plants when i find right pieces.

The cardinals are really big over 2" long and have been with my black ghost (9") for a year with no loses, I liked the look of the acarichthys interesting idea i would love some geo orange heads :drooling: ( no chance round here tho).

The angels are my wifes fish :roll: had 4 but one died within 2 days of gettin them, my idea was to add couple more cichlids (firemouths look great :thumb: ) and leave it at that but now im totally lost, the laetacara are Â£10 each very expensive!

Anyways any more advice is appreciated thanks ric


----------



## ric (Apr 23, 2008)

hi guys

Love my L numbers but they hide alot apart from my L204 flash plec very cool, started to like my cichlids tho aswell the acaras are about 3" had them bout a month and they are brilliant, i only wanted 2 but my lfs gave me the third one free!

My tank is well planted and has loads of wood plus some rocks and 3 big pieces of slate, im gonna add some more wood and plants when i find right pieces.

The cardinals are really big over 2" long and have been with my black ghost (9") for a year with no loses, I liked the look of the acarichthys interesting idea i would love some geo orange heads :drooling: ( no chance round here tho).

The angels are my wifes fish :roll: had 4 but one died within 2 days of gettin them, my idea was to add couple more cichlids (firemouths look great :thumb: ) and leave it at that but now im totally lost, the laetacara are Â£10 each very expensive!

Anyways any more advice is appreciated thanks ric


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

This sounds like a cool tank at 6 and a half feet long!

I'd go all SA and lose the kribs and loaches... The ghost knife may grow to be a problem in the future so keep an eye on him...

In a tank that size I would definately double or triple the number of Cardinals to start. A few more angels to bring the number up to 5 or 7... And then I would get a pair of the Thayeri (they will get to 7" and may be targetted by the Acaras due to similar size & shape). and maybe 4 Keyholes.

The Acaras, although SA may be a source of discontent as they mature - keep an eye on them too, and move them if you need too!


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

> The Acaras, although SA may be a source of discontent as they mature - keep an eye on them too, and move them if you need too!


Yeah I had the same thought. Especially if they pair.



> the laetacara are Â£10 each very expensive!


Expensive in relation to what? How much are you paying for your L numbers?
They're probably expensive, because they are the least seen and available of the three Laetacara species.



> i would love some geo orange heads ( no chance round here tho).


haha! In my original post I had included them but then edited them out. There is a breeder of SA cichlids in Birmingham who used to be a regular on here. I do know G. sp. tapajos "orange heads" is one of the species he breeds.

When I get home tonight I'll chase up his website & email if you like. Mate it's always cheaper buying direct from breeders than from LFS.

I would suggest doing a bit of an internet search to see if you can find any local aquarium forums. They always have a buy/sell section. We have a local aquarium forum, a cichlid forum, and a pleco forum. If I can, I now buy straight from breeders. Heaps cheaper than LFS prices.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Just a note on Laetacara thayeri ... they are not as docile as curviceps or dorsigera ... at least in my limited experience with them.

My male took out the female, then four pike cichlids in the same tank. I guess it was doing it's best _"Aequidens" rivulatus_ impersonation. Very painful experience becuase it also cost me my zebra plecos. 

Despite being in the same genus, they are not dwarves. So keep an eye on them.

Just a heads up.

*Deadfishfloating* - we are up to 6 Laetacara species now!! good times for dwarf lovers (though two species aren't dwarves).


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

> Deadfishfloating - we are up to 6 Laetacara species now!! good times for dwarf lovers (though two species aren't dwarves).


Bugger! another three cichlids I'm unlikely to see down under. Can you point me towards some links *dwarfpike*, so I know what I'm missing out on.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Sure man ... though I warn you, two are devestatingly pretty ... 5 described species, one still undescribed.

http://cichlidae.com/gallery.php?genus=Laetacara

L. fulvippinis was just recently described last year so if you search on it probably won't find much, it used to be known as L. 'orangeflossen'.


----------



## ric (Apr 23, 2008)

> The Acaras, although SA may be a source of discontent as they mature - keep an eye on them too, and move them if you need too





> Yeah I had the same thought. Especially if they pair


Think i got 3 males but not sure ifso might take one back



> Expensive in relation to what? How much are you paying for your L numbers?
> They're probably expensive, because they are the least seen and available of the three Laetacara species.


The Ls where Â£12.50 to Â£25 not to bad but if i got 5 laetacaras thats Â£50 still payin of Â£1000 tank ! :roll:



> haha! In my original post I had included them but then edited them out. There is a breeder of SA cichlids in Birmingham who used to be a regular on here. I do know G. sp. tapajos "orange heads" is one of the species he breeds.
> 
> When I get home tonight I'll chase up his website & email if you like. Mate it's always cheaper buying direct from breeders than from LFS.


If you could id owe you big time mate, really really want these :drooling: :thumb:



> I would suggest doing a bit of an internet search to see if you can find any local aquarium forums. They always have a buy/sell section. We have a local aquarium forum, a cichlid forum, and a pleco forum. If I can, I now buy straight from breeders. Heaps cheaper than LFS prices.


Go on a few forums like Plecofanatics and thetropicaltank also pier in wigan post new fish on the net but no geos til august!

Gonna keep reading up on different cichlid and plecs etc and see where im goin with my tank, not to bothered about breeding just want a descent community tank unless i managed to got some geos then you never know!


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> Sure man ... though I warn you, two are devestatingly pretty ... 5 described species, one still undescribed.
> 
> http://cichlidae.com/gallery.php?genus=Laetacara
> 
> L. fulvippinis was just recently described last year so if you search on it probably won't find much, it used to be known as L. 'orangeflossen'.


Doh!

I must have looked at that page lots 'n lots 'o times. Can't believe I forgot. I think I just used to looking at the profiles pages here.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *ric*,

OK check this website out; http://www.richardlongley.co.uk/ & his email; [email protected].

Richard used to be a fairly regular poster here. It doesn't appear here has any G. sp. tapajos "orange heads" for sale at the moment.

I'd email Richard and ask what he may have coming up for sale in the future. If he's not breeding them, he still may know someone who is. In my experience, many breeders are only to willing to help as they are first and foremost enthusiasts themselves.


----------

